# Travel Destinations > Europe >  3-4 week EuroTrip Planning

## Europe

I've been all over the world in the U.S. Navy and I've enjoyed traveling vera vera much... I've never gotten the chance to see Europe though and wanted an 'all out' trip to see as much as I could. I'm aiming for 3 weeks but it could be a month if necessary.

Here are the places my wife and I want to see (all are the obvious I guess):

Cairo (not europe i know )
Athens
Venice
Rome
Vatican City
London
As much of the UK as possible
Prague
Paris
Amsterdam
Madrid
Barcelona
Munich
Vienna


This trip will be the last week of September and on towards November.

What would be a good method of travel if planning on hitting all these places? We're planning on starting (possibly) in Egypt and moving through Greece then Italy, Prague, Germany, France, Amsterdam, UK...

I'd like to fit in Spain if possible and Portugal but it may be too far out of the way.

Is this even possible?

How much do you think it would cost per person and what would you recommend doing to save on costs?

Thanks ahead of time, I'm just starting looking into this so I don't have much yet and heard this was a good place to come to get help.

----------


## konakaiuk

I have seen much of Portugal in a variety of travels and I also recognize that viewing some non-urban places would be awesome, but with the lengthy record you have already I concern if you really have time. As Fwoggie says, "chews up a unexpected sum of cash and time".

----------


## GFI

I agree with you Konak, Portugal is one of the oldest countries in Europe where outstanding monuments, castles and churches meet the futuristic new buildings and technologies embraced by this exciting country. There are lots of places over there like Algarve, Porto, Lagos and Lisbon etc. I'd definitely recommend travelers to take a tour towards this place.

----------


## mikehussy

I love traveling around Europe too all the places you mentioned are fantastic but cramming them all into one trip may not be so great. The magic of these cities is best absorbed when you have a few relaxed days in one places, rather than rushing from one tourist attraction to another.

----------


## adrina34smit

I like traveling around Europe too because their all places are fantastic. Their are various places where you can go, and enjoy their beauty.

----------


## davidsmith36

It can take between 4-6 weeks to receive one from your time of application. Some countries have rush or emergency passport services; however, this service can be quite expensive so it's best to take care of all of your documentation as far ahead of time as possible. Travelers who have a valid passport should check the expiry date before they purchase any flights as some countries can deny you entry if it expires within 6 months of when you arrive.

----------

